# Hey guys



## Tom88 (Oct 8, 2008)

'allo =)

I'm Tom, a 20 year old aspiring author from Australia.
I'm really dissatisfied with my local support network -- i.e. no one in my real life gives a stuff about my writing, or, if they do, they're a bunch of yes-men who are of no help to me.

With this in mind I've began looking elsewhere. Basically I just want to meet some like-minded folk to forge friendships with, and great writers to help me improve at my craft.
I'm still somewhat new to writing, and this whole medium, so the prospect of being critiqued is quite daunting to me. But, provided these boards are full of friendly constructive types, and not bitter elitist snobs, then I feel I'll have no problem overcoming this.

Look forward to getting to know you guys :smile:


----------



## Hawke (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello, Tom. Welcome to the community.


----------



## SparkyLT (Oct 8, 2008)

Heya and welcome, Tom. I think there's already a Tom or two here...I'm not sure...but we're always glad to have another one :-D

Oh yeah. And you'll be happy to know there are _certainly_ no yes-men (or yes-women) here ;-)


----------



## Nickie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello to you, Tom, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey there Tom and welcome to WF!  You've come to the right place.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 9, 2008)

G'day Tom from across the Tasman Sea


----------



## flashgordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome Tom, I hope you find some friends on the forum.


----------



## WriterDude (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome, Tom


----------



## Damien. (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome, Tom88 - you'll find no lack of truthful critiques here.

Hawke, your avatar is cuter than mine and this is simply not allowed. This goes for you as well, writerdude.


----------



## Roxane2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## wacker (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to our humble forum Tom. You will get plenty of critique, loads of feedback, tons of advice, and most importantly all the encouragement we can provide you with through the forum.

wacker


----------



## Tom88 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheers guys, I've spent a couple hours just immersed in old threads here.
I can see I'm going to like it here, lots of substantial discussion to be had.


----------



## arkayye (Feb 11, 2009)

Quite a similar genesis. 
Wonderful experiences in the forum as well as a handful of disappointing ones, but that's the way it is. Much of improving your craft you will find lays on your very shoulders. Out here you will find sounding boards, sycophants, real critic, and voices outside of your head. All to use and benefit from as you please. Cheers. 




Tom88 said:


> 'allo =)
> 
> I'm Tom, a 20 year old aspiring author from Australia.
> I'm really dissatisfied with my local support network -- i.e. no one in my real life gives a stuff about my writing, or, if they do, they're a bunch of yes-men who are of no help to me.
> ...


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

